# Aer Lingus Online Check-in



## abandon ship (6 Jul 2011)

Hi, everybody

I've always travelled with Ryanair and I am well used to their online check-in. However, I am flying out to Barcelona tomorrow with Aer lingus and have just checked-in online. I was amazed I didn't have to put in my passport details like Ryanair. Now I know I did that a few weeks ago while filling in my API details - is this why I didn't have to put in the passport details this time? Would I have had to put them in for a flight to any other country?

I just want to be sure I did everything right!


----------



## Sunny (6 Jul 2011)

No, it's fine. Aer Lingus don't require passport numbers.


----------



## abandon ship (6 Jul 2011)

Thanks very much, Sunny! Just pre-holiday nerves I guess


----------



## TreeTiger (6 Jul 2011)

Sunny said:


> No, it's fine. Aer Lingus don't require passport numbers.


Not sure you're right there.  From the Aer Lingus website:

"Passengers travelling to Spain are required to provide Advance Passenger Information. This information is compulsory and is required for the purposes of ensuring aviation safety and security. You can add this information to your booking by going to the aerlingus.com homepage and select 'Manage Booking'. Below is a list of the information required:
Full given names
Surname
Nationality
Date of birth
Passport number"


----------



## Sunny (6 Jul 2011)

TreeTiger said:


> Not sure you're right there. From the Aer Lingus website:
> 
> "Passengers travelling to Spain are required to provide Advance Passenger Information. This information is compulsory and is required for the purposes of ensuring aviation safety and security. You can add this information to your booking by going to the aerlingus.com homepage and select 'Manage Booking'. Below is a list of the information required:
> Full given names
> ...


 
That's the Spanish Government. The OP already filled that out. Aer Lingus don't require passport numbers when checking in for flights to other countries like Ryaniar does.


----------



## TreeTiger (6 Jul 2011)

I get it now thanks - brain on go-slow today!


----------



## abandon ship (6 Jul 2011)

TreeTiger said:


> Not sure you're right there.  From the Aer Lingus website:
> 
> "Passengers travelling to Spain are required to provide Advance Passenger Information. This information is compulsory and is required for the purposes of ensuring aviation safety and security. You can add this information to your booking by going to the aerlingus.com homepage and select 'Manage Booking'. Below is a list of the information required:
> Full given names
> ...





Sunny said:


> That's the Spanish Government. The OP already filled that out. Aer Lingus don't require passport numbers when checking in for flights to other countries like Ryaniar does.



Sorry I should have made it clear in my OP, I was being lazy (was working all night!) putting in abbreviations!

But thanks!


----------

